# * Maputo: Mozambique's Capital *



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice new photos from Maputo


----------



## AOP1MZ (Nov 20, 2010)

alama said:


> For whoever said this city looks dirty you need to go f*** your mama's pu**y!
> I love this city and I know it like the palm of my hands it is becoming very clean indeed, I have been there so many times and I still wanna go back again.


Ehhhh, come on! We Mozambicans treat everyone with respect, even those who don't wish us well. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## AOP1MZ (Nov 20, 2010)

You are to blame said:


> there is alot of construction going on in maputo, wait a few years and the skyline will look even better


6 years later....your prediction came true.


----------

